# Installers in Columbus Ohio?



## Tao Jones (Oct 14, 2010)

I've had real bad luck in my town. There was a couple shops I went to and they're cool guys ... but damn the work just wasnt all that great. I don't have the means to make speaker rings and the tools to cut my doors so I took my Rainbow comps to this shop to have em installed. They didn't bother to cut the door plastic further to expose the the speaker ring... basically the speaker is not mounted completely flat against the ring. The speaker is on some plastic from the door and then on the ring. So the screws are at an angle ... some screws aren't even fastened securely. With the screws at an angle, the screw heads ended up lifting the (I don't know the name of the part) speaker material/cone? off of it's adhesive. I know I should bring it back, but I don't feel like dealing with them anymore. 

Anybody on here in the Columbus OH area? I need a good installer.


----------



## maverickmann (Jun 11, 2006)

Not really. There's a shop on Morse not too far from Easton I'd look into but that's it. Your best bet is to do it yourself and maybe have someone here fab parts for you.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

No, i can't think of any good shops in your area. I have friends up there that say they carry good stuff just not certified to work on anything.

If you do find a shop ask to see some of their previous work.


----------



## Tao Jones (Oct 14, 2010)

Ahh well.. was hoping there would be a member here that lives in the area. I'm gonna have to learn this stuff myself. Installing amps I can do.. wood work and stuff like that I can't. My girlfriend's dad has all kinds of tools.. I think I'll just hit him up in the spring.

On another note, what kind of adhesive should I use to glue the speaker back together? I don't have a pic of it right now. But it's the outer rubber part, right at the edge where it's glued to the metal.. it's lifted up. You can see that it has adhesive on it from the factory.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Tao Jones said:


> Ahh well.. was hoping there would be a member here that lives in the area. I'm gonna have to learn this stuff myself. Installing amps I can do.. wood work and stuff like that I can't. My girlfriend's dad has all kinds of tools.. I think I'll just hit him up in the spring.
> 
> On another note, what kind of adhesive should I use to glue the speaker back together? I don't have a pic of it right now. But it's the outer rubber part, right at the edge where it's glued to the metal.. it's lifted up. You can see that it has adhesive on it from the factory.


Speedglue

"CA Glue"

works fast


----------

